# Dave's 2015 a3 premium plus build thread



## 15whiteA3 (Mar 1, 2015)

*Dave's 2015 a3 premium plus s-line converted*

Hey guys, new to the Audi world here recently but starting off with some mods.
I have a 2015 a3 premium plus with nav. 
Today I just installed my bilstein b14 coilover kit. Love the ride so far. 
I got my wife a white premium a year ago and felt the need to get my own. 
Mods:

Suspension:
Bilstein B14 Coilover kit

Wheels:
Winter - Alzor RS5 replicas with Continental Wintercontact SI
Summer-Vmr v718 18x8.5 et35 with oem 225/40/18 tires

Interior:
P3 Guage with Track Pack software

Exterior:
034Motorsport Dog bone mount
RS3 Quattro Grille
S3 Bumper(converting to S-line)
OEM sideskirts 
Carbon wing OE style











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hassenrennen (Jan 5, 2004)

Good job Dave you're off to a good start. What's next on your "short list" ?


----------



## 15whiteA3 (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks man! Wheels first then bumper and side skirts. After that it may be a little until o do a few more mods. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamil Pawlak (Apr 26, 2013)

Were twins! Except im on lowering springs! You actually helped me find a cheaper route to the bumper conversion! I want to do that as well!

heres how mine looks I have the sport package tho (paddles, suspension and seats)

I just ordered my Billy boat exhaust, already have the cts intake.








[/url]IMG_4637 by Kamil Pawlak VDUB, on Flickr[/IMG]

Are the Alzor 17's?


----------



## 15whiteA3 (Mar 1, 2015)

Yeah they are 17's, figured for winters it wouldn't it hurt to go smaller. I wish I got the sport package with mine though.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Kamil Pawlak said:


> Were twins! Except im on lowering springs! You actually helped me find a cheaper route to the bumper conversion! I want to do that as well!


What springs are you on?


----------



## Kamil Pawlak (Apr 26, 2013)

VWNCC said:


> What springs are you on?


Nuespeed springs with the rear pad. At first the front was higher but after a few days it dropped and its perfectly leveled.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Kamil Pawlak said:


> Nuespeed springs with the rear pad. At first the front was higher but after a few days it dropped and its perfectly leveled.


Yea, the stance looks great, seemingly better than H&R's reverse rake. How is the ride?


----------



## Kamil Pawlak (Apr 26, 2013)

VWNCC said:


> Yea, the stance looks great, seemingly better than H&R's reverse rake. How is the ride?


Ride is great. Ive hit some pretty bad dips in the road and the springs have handled it great! I didnt cut the bumpstops either and havent bottomed out the shock! They are slightly stiffer thank stock but not a bouncy uncomfortable. Amazing on highway offramps or on ramps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 15whiteA3 (Mar 1, 2015)

Kamill, If you are interested in selling your oem sport springs let me know. Want to throw them on the wife's car. She doesn't want to go very low. Pm me if you do.


----------



## Kamil Pawlak (Apr 26, 2013)

15whiteA3 said:


> Kamill, If you are interested in selling your oem sport springs let me know. Want to throw them on the wife's car. She doesn't want to go very low. Pm me if you do.


Ill think about it! Yeah the sport springs lower 15mm. But ill let you know! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Congrats! It looks pretty nice and clean! I love the stance and look of the front bumper with the RS-3 grill with the Quattro big decal.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 15whiteA3 (Mar 1, 2015)

Cleaned her up today and put the stock wheels back on. Leaning towards rotiform spf's 18x8.5 with 35mm offset











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hassenrennen (Jan 5, 2004)

I heard somebody got some "plastic surgery"...?


----------



## 15whiteA3 (Mar 1, 2015)

That is true! Thanks again!! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 15whiteA3 (Mar 1, 2015)

Need to order side skirts now to complete the transformation. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 15whiteA3 (Mar 1, 2015)

Just placed an order for vmr v718 in 18x8.5 35et matte black. Excited to get them and get them mounted on the car.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice S-line bumper! :thumbup:


----------



## 15whiteA3 (Mar 1, 2015)

Wheels showed up today. Side skirts showed up yesterday. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamil Pawlak (Apr 26, 2013)

15whiteA3 said:


> Wheels showed up today. Side skirts showed up yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you go with 18s or 19s?


----------



## 15whiteA3 (Mar 1, 2015)

Kept 18's since the roads around here are not great and since I wouldn't need new tires yet.


----------



## hassenrennen (Jan 5, 2004)

Cant wait to see it with the wheels and side skirts on....Gonna look good!!!


----------



## 15whiteA3 (Mar 1, 2015)

hassenrennen said:


> Cant wait to see it with the wheels and side skirts on....Gonna look good!!!


Wheels go on Tuesday night, now to find someone to paint the side skirts then figure out how to mount them


----------



## stiggysaurus (Jan 29, 2011)

did you source your parts for the front end conversion from the dealer or just ordered the BFI kit?


----------



## 15whiteA3 (Mar 1, 2015)

Yeah got them from bfi with their kit. Bfi kit should be everything you need. Just not doing the rear bumper. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stiggysaurus (Jan 29, 2011)

Any chance they came with a list of part #s? My buddy is a tech at Audi and can get me parts for a discount


----------



## 15whiteA3 (Mar 1, 2015)

Unfortunately it didn't come with a parts list. You could find them from audis parts list online. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamil Pawlak (Apr 26, 2013)

*Got you*



stiggysaurus said:


> Any chance they came with a list of part #s? My buddy is a tech at Audi and can get me parts for a discount


Hey man, i wanted to buy the bumper from BFI but sadly when i was ordering it was unavailable. Messaged BFI and they said they get them from the dealership. Next thing I know im in the parts department buying the bumper for basically the same price as BFI sells it for. I bought everything except for the foglight grilles... 400 for one so both for 800... i was like uhm no thanks, going to try and get them on the forums or on ecstuning. they have them for 190 eacho or something like that. Ill post the item numbers from my phone right now. 

in total for the bumper, small lower grille and the middle spoiler came out to be 956.47 with tax and everything.


----------



## Kamil Pawlak (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 15whiteA3 (Mar 1, 2015)

Not surprised now, been having issues with the side skirts not coming with any hardware when I was told it would. Today I find out they don't need any extra hardware it will mount up to existing brackets and double sided tape. Seemed like they were being the middle man unfortunately.


----------



## Kamil Pawlak (Apr 26, 2013)

15whiteA3 said:


> Not surprised now, been having issues with the side skirts not coming with any hardware when I was told it would. Today I find out they don't need any extra hardware it will mount up to existing brackets and double sided tape. Seemed like they were being the middle man unfortunately.


yeah they discontinued everything for the A3. Im most likely going to go through the dealer for the sideskirts. Ill see how much they are when I go to pick up the bumper!


----------



## stiggysaurus (Jan 29, 2011)

i've used audiusaparts.com, they're pretty good pricing-wise


----------



## Kamil Pawlak (Apr 26, 2013)

I used them once, great pricing but i had to wait 3 months for a bumper once :/ maybe it was just my luck


----------



## Kamil Pawlak (Apr 26, 2013)

Kamil Pawlak said:


> I used them once, great pricing but i had to wait 3 months for a bumper once :/ maybe it was just my luck



and shipping is CRAZY


----------



## 15whiteA3 (Mar 1, 2015)

Kamil Pawlak said:


> and shipping is CRAZY


There are others with better pricing too. Midatlanticaudiparts.com is a hair cheaper.


----------



## 15whiteA3 (Mar 1, 2015)

Wheels are on now. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamil Pawlak (Apr 26, 2013)

15whiteA3 said:


> Wheels are on now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good!! when are the side skirts going on! take some pictures of the install process! itll help me out haha


----------



## WillA3 (Mar 8, 2016)

Is that at stock height? Looks good. Trying to decide myself on wheels.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 15whiteA3 (Mar 1, 2015)

WillA3 said:


> Is that at stock height? Looks good. Trying to decide myself on wheels.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No it's on coilovers down about 1.7


----------



## 15whiteA3 (Mar 1, 2015)

Kamil Pawlak said:


> Looks good!! when are the side skirts going on! take some pictures of the install process! itll help me out haha


Have to drop,them off for painting hopefully today. Those I may pay for them to be done I haven't decided yet.


----------



## Kamil Pawlak (Apr 26, 2013)

Got the bumper in today! 2 day wait at the dealership not bad! Now i have to order foglight grilles!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 15whiteA3 (Mar 1, 2015)

Awesome, check eBay you may find some on there.


----------



## Kamil Pawlak (Apr 26, 2013)

15whiteA3 said:


> Awesome, check eBay you may find some on there.


Couldnt find any :/ so i bought some from germany  2 week transit time...


----------



## hassenrennen (Jan 5, 2004)

Dave scored big time with his S3 bumper.....keep up the good work. :wave:


----------



## 15whiteA3 (Mar 1, 2015)

Got my side skirts mounted up the other day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 15whiteA3 (Mar 1, 2015)

Got the wife's car lowered on ED springs last week too.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamil Pawlak (Apr 26, 2013)

15whiteA3 said:


> Got my side skirts mounted up the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vinly wrap the chrome trim around the windows! 

did you end up going to a shop to get the side skirts mounted?


----------



## 15whiteA3 (Mar 1, 2015)

Vinyl is getting done tomorrow. I did the side skirts myself. 30 ft rolls of 3m vhb double sided tape and a second person to help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamil Pawlak (Apr 26, 2013)

did the side skirts come with that carbon piece too? or was that your add on?


----------



## 15whiteA3 (Mar 1, 2015)

Kamil Pawlak said:


> did the side skirts come with that carbon piece too? or was that your add on?


I made that, just for extra security to make sure they stay on.


----------



## Kamil Pawlak (Apr 26, 2013)

15whiteA3 said:


> I made that, just for extra security to make sure they stay on.


Is it normally a hole? Or is it covered?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 15whiteA3 (Mar 1, 2015)

No I just ran a screw into them lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamil Pawlak (Apr 26, 2013)

15whiteA3 said:


> No I just ran a screw into them lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## davera3 (Jul 26, 2014)

When I first saw the title to this thread, I thought to myself: "I dont remember starting a thread for my 2015 A3 Prem+...."

How do you like the B14s? I'm on B8+H&R. Thought about the B14 route but kept getting told that they would be noisy, hard on the crappy NYC roads, etc...


----------



## 15whiteA3 (Mar 1, 2015)

I like them, they ride nice and perform well. Pa roads suck too and they not noisy at all. Highly recommend them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 15whiteA3 (Mar 1, 2015)

Got my carbon rear spoiler yesterday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 15whiteA3 (Mar 1, 2015)

Got Window trim done in gloss black vinyl today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 15whiteA3 (Mar 1, 2015)

A really big difference on the start to finish of the exterior of the car.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamil Pawlak (Apr 26, 2013)

Are the bilsteins have adjustable dampening? And how much lower could you go from the height you are at? Car looks great with the gloss trim in black


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 15whiteA3 (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks!
Mine are not dampening adjustable, the b16 kit is adjustable. I could go down a little farther but didn't want to go too low and scrape over everything.


----------



## Kamil Pawlak (Apr 26, 2013)

Damn, i kinda want dampening adjustability since i want to go pretty low. Im looking at the ST regular and ST XTA but the XTA are 1500:/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hassenrennen (Jan 5, 2004)

Kamil Pawlak said:


> Damn, i kinda want dampening adjustability since i want to go pretty low. Im looking at the ST regular and ST XTA but the XTA are 1500:/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You've gotta "pay to play"


----------

